# Sata 4000, rp or hvlp???



## pcm1980 (May 4, 2009)

Looking at getting a new lacquer gun, just wondered which would be best suited?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Depends what your looking for really. I currently use a sata jet 3000 RP for Lear coat, wouldnt use anything else. 
Even tho I use devilbiss for basecoat, I've tried them for clear but found there a lot finer than sata and you have to work a bit harder to get desired finish, with sata rp with a 1.2 set up run at 2.5 bar will really put it on with ease and the clear will lay down really well.

Depends what guns your using at the moment and what your use to and what set up your running.


----------



## mitchelld (Jan 14, 2012)

http://www.sprayguns.co.uk/AZ3_HTE_MKII_Compliant_Gravity_Spray_Gun

i used one of these for first time on friday to clear, and for the price i was well impressed,

i use a Devilbiss gti monza for base but im not sure if the gun is playing up or not, i decided to use the iwata for clear, and im impressed, certainly value for money anyway.


----------



## mitchelld (Jan 14, 2012)

on that andy, i went 1.3 set up at 2.5 bar, wud tht be pretty much optimum pressure for laquer ? it jst felt right, but would/ should i tweak up the way or down.


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

mitchelld said:


> on that andy, i went 1.3 set up at 2.5 bar, wud tht be pretty much optimum pressure for laquer ? it jst felt right, but would/ should i tweak up the way or down.


Depends if your guns digital display or your using a micrometer.

With digital display guns like sata what the pressure says is the the air pressure at the air cap.

With a micrometer screwed onto the gun you will need to set it a little bit higher, because when you pull the trigger there's a slight drop in spraying pressure on the gauge so you have to set it accordingly.

1.3 set up is fine specially if it's iwata as theres not much difference between sata or iwata. But about 2.5 is maximum pressure really for spraying laquer.


----------

